# Trivia 10/24



## luckytrim (Oct 24, 2019)

trivia 10/24
DID YOU KNOW ...
The word sembako refers to Indonesia's nine essential culinary  ingredients:
rice, sugar, egg, meat, flour, corn, fuel, cooking oil, and  salt.

1. The 27th amendment to the U.S. Constitution which   prohibits any law that
increases or decreases the salary of members of Congress from  taking effect
until the start of the next set of terms of office for  representatives, was
ratified in 1992 : When was it first proposed ?
  a. - 1789
  b. - 1889
  c. - 1989
  d. - 1992
2. What is the Atomic number for Oxygen ?
  a. - 2
  b. - 4
  c. - 6
  d. - 8
3. Can you name the four ingredients in Grog, a favorite drink  of Pirates ?
4. Who is Athena's Roman equivalent?
5. A Luthier is somebody who makes what type of musical  instruments ?
6. What was the name of the 'good witch' in "The Wizard of  Oz"?
7. What was the nickname of the 1st Infantry  Division?
8. For the first feature film that Robert Redford ever  directed, he won the 
Academy Award. What 1980 family drama was this?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Hawaii has no native mammal species, not one !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - d
3. rum, water, lemon juice and sugar
4.  Minerva
5. Stringed Instruments
6. Glinda
7. the Big Red One
8. 'Ordinary People'

CRAP !!
But....
Only two types of mammals are native to Hawaii: the hoary bat  and the monk
seal.-


----------

